# Tools/gear for complete noob



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

tools for me are the ones that fit into my hand. I used Klein needle nose and side cutters then channel lock brand for water pump pliers. A 20' wide tape measure down to 1/8" locking is good.
Boots that are toed I like fiberglass because the concept of conductive foot ware is just stupid
Electrical hazard boots are not that much more. Also long sleeved shirts and pants that are FR rated. They do have to be washed by themselves, start with Carhartt. A good fitting pair of leather gloves. 
Does wonders for the skin. Safety glasses are a needed thing. Most companies will furnish a hard hat.
I am rushing the FR a bit as most noobs are not allow near hot equipment. 
A good place to shop for the first ones, is Harbor Freight. Get a webbed belt and a small tool pouch. I used a bucket for everything for a long time. Would help to contact where he is starting and ask tool min requirement.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Congrats to your son , and to you for wanting to help. His job - no details provided - will dictate what tools he will need. As far as clothing goes, again the job will dictate this. Don't go cheap on either boots or gloves. Chances are he will be on his feet all day and, as the new young guy, a lot of grunt work will come his way. There are multiple sources on the web to address these needs. His boss/journeyperson should be able to help.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

We shouldn't be telling you what to buy, the new employer should be giving you a list of required tools and suggest what style of work clothing for his job will be. On the first day, send him without tools, good boots, good gloves and let him know it's ok to ask questions.
He'll come home knowing what he needs.

Tim.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The number one most important thing to show up with IMO is a pad and pencil, and it's important to understand why that's so important. 

If he's entering a union apprenticeship, there will be a tool list specifying what he should buy. The list depends on the local. He should show up with no more and no less tools than what's required on the list, you can catch flack for either and besides it's good to show you're capable of listening to and following directions. 

If the employer doesn't tell him what tools to show up with, I'd wait and ask on the first day. In general that's a good idea, it's going to be a fair bit of money so it makes sense to wait and see to the extent you can. For example, some companies and types of work, everybody wears tool bags, others nobody wears them. So wait and see. 

I'd recommend high quality tools made in USA. (Read the labels, even if the brand name is a city in Wisconsin, that doesn't mean it's made in USA.) Channellock makes great pliers at a great price, cheaper than some of the junky imports. I like Klein screwdrivers and Ideal wire strippers, and Fatmax tape measures, none of these will break the bank. 

Boots are super important but I don't know a way other than trial and error to find a brand that works for you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Good boots. Other than that, he can wait on the employer’s tool list. An apprentice kit of hand tools from Klein or Ideal is probably enough to get him going.


----------

